

Mastering AWS CodeDeploy with Jenkins and Puppet - mavellin
http://www.emind.co/how-to/mastering-aws-codedeploy-with-jenkins-and-puppet

======
kiril-me
Are there open source alternatives to AWS CodeDeploy?

